# Rural Metro PNW, ATS driver?



## waaaemt (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on this job? What's scheduling for FTE like? Is it a good foot in the door to get moved up to EMT? (Yes I am an EMT)


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 23, 2012)

Got a job description?


----------



## waaaemt (Aug 23, 2012)

It's just a wheelchair van type thing


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 23, 2012)

I google it and it seems like you need an IV cert or something like that


----------



## waaaemt (Aug 24, 2012)

maybe for some states but the one in washington only requires CPR, first aid. EMT cert is just a plus. But i was wondering if anyone here has done this type of thing and if they kind of shifts typically are worked


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 24, 2012)

ATS- alternative transport services...intended for PT's that do not meet ambulance medical necessity...no care, treatment, or monitoring during transport. Also, usually only PT's that can self regulate their o2.  I guess RMA in your area hires crews just to do this type of transport?  In my area we sub contract ATS calls out to a non emergency transport company.  If it. Gets your foot in the door then do it man!


----------



## waaaemt (Aug 29, 2012)

ooh that's what that stands for! yeah i just need to get my foot baaack in the door.. we'll see what happens. i'm on the register for RMA's emt position too cause i couldn't make the hiring test because of school..


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 29, 2012)

Check with trimed.  They are always hiring for emt positions.  And now is the season.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2012)

Our wheel chair vans work 5 8 hr shifts a week. M-F no weekends or holidays. And make 8 bucks an hour. Super easy shift. 

I get stuck on one when I don't have a partner.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Our wheel chair vans work 5 8 hr shifts a week. M-F no weekends or holidays. And make 8 bucks an hour. Super easy shift.
> 
> I get stuck on one when I don't have a partner.



Ooh boy I think that they get worked harder than we do. They're always being asked to stay late and they get no break between calls. Plus they're alone all day (you can't count on patients to be good company haha).

I got "trained" to use one, but I have never actually done a shift alone. Did a two person chair car one day for a few bariatric patients.


----------

